# Vise advice



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I have my whole set up just about ready for my off time. Ordered a few flies from steelieflybros which are pretty sweet and not to harsh in the wallet. But I figure once I get done building my desk in the man cave I'd like to set up a vise for it. I tie a lot of cobia jigs and pomp jigs. So most of my flies will be buck tail. 

Anywho before I keep on, is there any advice as to a good vise that isn't gonna piss the wife off about funding. I might have to stall for a few months before setting it all up. But any where from 50-100 bucks I would be willing to spend. I see some of these 600 dollar pieces and couldn't see that happening ever. I just don't want to buy something that's junk either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a Regal around 20 years ago. Only vise I have ever owned. I think they start at around the 140ish mark.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I seldom tie with a vise.*

I use my fingers or a hemostat most of the time. I have an el-cheapo rotary vise but use it only 10% of the time or less.

No need at all to spend lots on a vise. Look at e-bay and find one for $30 or less. Well, that is, unless you are going to make a career of fly tying.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'm about to have my first child come march so I'll be spending a lot of time around the house, I figured I'd tie up fish candy when I'm on house duty. So it will be used frequently,might even bring it offshore with me to tie while I'm bored. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Making jigs is a lot different from tying traditional flies. You need a sturdy vise but don't need all the fancy stuff for little hooks/little flies. Griffin vises are made in the USA and they have a basic model that would be fine. Then you can get a fly rod and use some of your bucktail for Clouser Minnows.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey man
i'll hit you up on a pm. i got outta tying bout a year ago an have lots of stuff that you can get stated with. vise, bobbin, scissors, etc. and materials.

jack


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

danvise and the griffin odyssey will both fit your budget. I think they are around $85. Orvis has an "EZ rotary vise" out for $69, but I have no experience with it. You can also look at ebay for a knock off rotary vise out of pakistan. They are $35 shipped, but it takes a while to get to you. They are really good vises for the money.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention earlier that I use my regal for tying pomp jigs too. The Danvise and Griffin seem like very good options.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I have had my danvise now for about 8 years and I have no complaints. It sounds like you may be tying some rather large hooks and the danvise does have some upper limits. For years I tied on a small set of vise grips welded to a rod and a home made C-clamp that allowed me to adjust the height of the vise. It has no limit on hook size and is stronger holding than any commercial vise. I still use it on occasion for large hooks.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

The danvise has a saltwater jaw available for $20. I think it holds up to a 7/0


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

AH HA....there you go


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok. Glad there's people who have tried a few of these out. That makes selection easier. Jack2 feel free to message me I'll have a look at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Regal, no question.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

there are about a 100 different quality vises out there and you will get about 100 different answers. Your price range does thin the herd a little. This issue has been beat to death about a thousand different times with the same outcome. "NO Decision"......The only was to choose is to go try them yourself an buy what works for YOU. .....My only advise is to not buy one of the cheap knock-offs. If you do, after spending a couple months with it any of the good vises will seem like a god send. :whistling:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Get a A-Vise for 20bucks at Bass pro or on line It will work fine and hold any hook. Real basic. Step up to a Anvil vise for under 100 and it will handle just about all hooks from 7/0-size 20


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

I had a Griffin Spider for few years and it served me well but I found a great deal on ebay for a Renzetti Traveler SW (sw being saltwater) and it by far is the best vise for me tying larger salt water flies. Not $400 like some of the others either.


----------

